# RBB attacked with boiling water - Warning Graphic images



## Stuart (Feb 22, 2016)

Its not often something gets under my skin but I can think of few things worse than dealing with an unliked animal with boiling water. Its not only incredibly cruel but its not a quick kill nor it it a spur of the moment thing as kettles are not always boiling (IMO).

There misunderstanding animals, fearing animals and just not knowing animals but this is an entirely different sort of situation and type of person..

https://www.facebook.com/OrangeSnakeServices/posts/1574169402907637


----------



## Herpo (Feb 22, 2016)

Disgusting! :evil: He's right, if this were a dog, he would have been charged, but it's a snake, so twisted scum like whoever did this think this is correct behaviour and vigorously defend! It's not right. The law should cover a whole spectrum of animals, not just the commonly kept ones.


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 22, 2016)

******wits like this deserve to have everything they love burnt to a crisp. Fair enough, have a go with the shovel but this is honestly just *******ed up. Lucky I don't have this guy's address :evil:

Is it just me or are you guys feeling a lack of oxygen here?


----------



## kingofnobbys (Feb 22, 2016)

That cretin (if happening in one area, it's likely to be same person doing it) needs to be given the exact same treatment dished out to the snake , ie having 100L boiling water dumped onto them while naked and then denied medical treatment afterwards.


----------



## Herpo (Feb 23, 2016)

kingofnobbys said:


> That cretin (if happening in one area, it's likely to be same person doing it) needs to be given the exact same treatment dished out to the snake , ie having 100L boiling water dumped onto them while naked and then denied medical treatment afterwards.


I think that rule should apply to all crimes where mercy is not given. Criminals seem to have immunity once it's been decided that they go to jail. Very well put!


----------



## alexbee (Feb 23, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> ******wits like this deserve to have everything they love burnt to a crisp. Fair enough, have a go with the shovel but this is honestly just *******ed up. Lucky I don't have this guy's address :evil:
> 
> Is it just me or are you guys feeling a lack of oxygen here?



shovel? really hope this is a joke


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 23, 2016)

alexbee said:


> shovel? really hope this is a joke



If you are able to read, I said the shovel is better than that. I never said the shovel was good, or do you need me to spell it out for you?


----------



## alexbee (Feb 24, 2016)

BredliFreak said:


> If you are able to read, I said the shovel is better than that. I never said the shovel was good, or do you need me to spell it out for you?



No you didnt you said "Fair enough, have a go with the shovel" as in thats a perfectly reasonable thing to do... sounds like you cant read to be honest.


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 24, 2016)

The link to Facebook is broken. I wonder if they removed it deliberately on the grounds not wishing to publicise, and therefore perhaps tacitly support, deliberate cruelty to animals. So I did not get to read the details. Choosing to use boiling water to get rid of a snake is pretty clear cut deliberate cruelty. If animals ethics around the world can be concerned about putting frogs and in the fridge and then the freezer to knock them off, then there is no argument about the level of cruelty involved here. If they know who is responsible, then that individual should be prosecuted under the relevant state legislation that prevents cruelty to animals.

@alexbee. The message behind what Bredlifreak was saying, that I took out of it, was that if someone feels compelled to dispose of a snake because they feel threatened, which is acceptable under law (and let’s NOT start a discussion about that), then a quick humane demise , such as decapitation using a shovel, should be the method used. His comments have to be taken in context. He was not advocating shovelling snakes. As I stated early, that is how I read it.


----------



## Trewin (Feb 24, 2016)

[MENTION=41804]alexbee[/MENTION] its pretty clear what he meant........


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ronhalling (Feb 25, 2016)

[MENTION=41804]alexbee[/MENTION], what [MENTION=41799]BredliFreak[/MENTION], meant was the better of 2 evils if you were trying to kill the snake would be to use a shovel, i could see nowhere in his statement where he agreed with using a shovel. lets not let this post denigrate into another war of words. Back to the subject....it just makes me sick to the stomach that anyone would think using boiling water would be the answer to this snake problem, i wish the RSPCA would think this something worth investigating, as said in previous posts if it had of been a dog or cat there would have been lights, sirens and handcuffs in the picture.  ....................Ron


----------



## BredliFreak (Feb 25, 2016)

The other members have summed it up perfectly alexbee. TBH I would like to drown the *** who did the deed in boiling water - a fitting punishment


----------

